# Putting on a Flightsuit



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I know a few people have asked in the past for a video of how I put Missy's flightsuit on her, and I'm so sorry for just now getting around to it! (Thank Annie - her thread made me do it. :lol

I did several takes and made a slow-motion clip of how I pull her wing through.


----------



## dom1959 (Oct 29, 2014)

very nice!
thanks for posting!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

This will helpful if I ever get a bird I can do this with


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol, you make it look so easy, and Missy is such a pretty model 

Hope it helps loads of people so we get more tiels out and about enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Hehe that looks so easy  Are you ever afraid the velcro will fail and cause her to get out tho ?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

RexiesMuM said:


> Hehe that looks so easy  Are you ever afraid the velcro will fail and cause her to get out tho ?


The velcro is actually pretty strong (or if she were to try to get it off herself, it'd take a lot of doing!), but I do attach her leash a certain way for added security. I'll try to get a photo for you tomorrow! 

edit: It's very much like how MeanneyFids does hers here.








*photo belongs to MeanneyFids


----------



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't think i could pull my birds wing through like that haha he hates when i touch his wings. How long have you conditioned her?


----------

